# What breed is Luna?



## Ashleyy (May 27, 2014)

I know nobody might not have a definite answer but if someone could give me an idea of what type of kitty she is, that'd be great! ? I just got her today from my Uncle. He rescued a stray and she ended up having a litter a few days later. I saw Luna and fell in love so I told him I'd take her to make one less kitty for him to find a good home for. But let me say - she IS the only one out of the litter with this type of fur and markings. Including her eye color. The rest were solid black or calico with greenish eyes. 






















Mommy to baby girl Luna! ?


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning..........that's all I have to say about that!


----------



## Ashleyy (May 27, 2014)

Thank you very much! I'm so in love with her! Slightly obsessed 


Mommy to baby girl Luna!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

She is a DSH... domestic short hair. Meaning, no breed. Most cats aren't. Her color is seal, and are markings are known as colorpoint. AKA: seal colorpoint domestic short hair.

Both her mother and her father must have carried the pointed gene, it is recessive.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Luna is so Loooveleeeey! Lol. I honestly don't know what she is, but her face! Omigosh! I can see how you'd be obsessed! I'll leave the possible "breed" thing up to experts!


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I cannot say for sure, but she is some sort of seal point. Maybe mixed with Siamese or even rag doll or himalayan. I would guess she is a DMH or DLH (domestic medium hair or domestic long hair) seal point.

She is gorgeous! Love those blue eyes (typically siamese, rag doll and himalayan can have blue eyes. My rag doll had the most beautiful blue eyes.)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Seal point dish.

On a side note.... she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Also, word of advice, that baby will need brushed often! My kitty is in between a DSH and a DMH and she hates being brushed, so she has a lot of fur build up and hair balls. DMH and DLH cats have LOTS of hair and need brushed often. It is a great idea to get them used to being brushed early on! She has such a beautiful coat!


----------



## Ashleyy (May 27, 2014)

Thank you guys. Her fur is pretty "fluffy".. I can tell it's either going to be medium or long the older she gets. Someone else also told me she looked Siamese and when I googled a Siamese kitten... The pictures looked exactly like her! Lol. 


Mommy to baby girl Luna!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's extremely cute! 

Since her mother and siblings look nothing like her, she is not Siamese. Her eyes may not stay blue...how old is she? She looks very young...too young to be away from mama.


----------



## Ashleyy (May 27, 2014)

She's 8 weeks old this week. I hope her eyes stay blue, they're to die for!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope you don't set your heart on it, they may start changing colors from 8 weeks on...
But there's still a chance it'll remain blue. All kittens eyes are blue when they're born, that's what I've heard.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

At eight weeks if they haven't started to change, then there's a pretty good chance they won't. 

She's missing out on a lot of social skill training by having been separated from mama and siblings at this age.


----------



## Ashleyy (May 27, 2014)

I was told 8 weeks is an appropriate age to separate kitten from mama.. And even if her eyes were to change I'll still love my Luna. ☺


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I hear 12 weeks is the appropriate age to let them go.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

While this article is referring to purebred cats, if the mother of a domestic is available and not feral, all the benefits apply.

FBRL: Resources: How young is too young?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I often hear 8 weeks (or sooner) from folks trying to sell kittens. One of mine was adopted from a foster mom at 8 weeks, though. 
I believe 8-12 weeks is when they really learn socialization skills like doodlebug stated. It helps to deter bad behavior like biting and learn proper playing, for example.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Many places and people let their kittens go at 8 weeks. We are leaving both our bengal kittens at their breeders with their mommy until 12-13 weeks for that extra socialization. TICA recommends 12 weeks, but I have seen breeders agree to let them go after the second shots...so about 9-10 weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

As far as I'm aware all seal colorpoints have blue eyes. It's genetic; they are albino. While Burmese do have a brown/amber eyes, they do not come in the seal pointed coloring... so don't worry, she will keep her blue eyes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Mochas Mommy said:


> I have seen breeders agree to let them go after the second shots...so about 9-10 weeks.


If I were buying a purebred cat and the breeder wanted to let the kitten go at less than 12 weeks it would be a red flag for me...I'd be asking myself what other corners are they cutting.


----------

